# green slime in tractor tires??



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever used green slime in tubed tractor tires (18.4x38)?? Long story short the rim is rusted and rubbing a hole in the tube. I have a new rim on order but it will not be here for 4 or 5 days and I need to use the tractor Tuesday. I am pretty sure the slime would work if it was a puncture in the tread but I am not sure if it will work since the puncture is up against the rim. Anyone have any thoughts?
thanks
Robert


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

My experience with slime is it will seal off a puncture (especially if the nail is still there) but that a hole worn through by a rusted out rim will be more than it can handle. Usually my old implement rims wear out at the valve stem first and I can usually extend their life by welding a washer over the hole. The other issue with slime is that it can make getting the tire off the rim somewhat of a chore.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

I doubt it will work for that, it works best for punctures like a nail or thorns. I've never had luck with tube tires either...... tubeless it seems to do a pretty good job.


----------



## Norseman (Jun 6, 2010)

Greyhorse said:


> I doubt it will work for that, it works best for punctures like a nail or thorns. I've never had luck with tube tires either...... tubeless it seems to do a pretty good job.


Tubeless is the only way to go. I am the guy in the tire truck and I definitely don't recommend green slime. It can work if you are tubeless and the hole is very small (stubble damage or the a nail that is still in the tire) but will never work in a tube or with any larger hole.

The reason I say that tubeless is the only way to go is that you can add air and finish the field without stopping to repair the tire. You can even push in a plug rope if necessary to stop the leak but realize that it is only temporary and will make the hole bigger, making a more plug patch necessary when you are able to get it fixed right.

Patching the tire from the inside is the only way to correctly and permanently repair the tire. If you do put in slime, you will need to constantly monitor the tire pressure to avoid running too low and cracking the inner liner (thus ruining an expensive tire).


----------

